# Computer monitors & their effects on Anxiety /DP



## Scott.S

I have really wondered about this for some time so I will post this Question...

I had my first and only Panic Attack while sitting in front of the computer and also got into this DP state right then and there...

I know the effects that florescent lights have on anxiety as well as DP and a Computer Monitors lighting really is not much different from florescent lighting. (Yes there is a difference in how they actualy work but there are similarities too) I know for a fact I feel much better when I have laid off the CPU for a couple of days and I must say I feel more out of it when Im sitting in front for more than 30 mins...

Could this be a factor to be considered?

Remember when you were young and some of you still are ... your parents telling you to quit sitting so close to the TV it will damage your eyes...

Well what about sitting right up to the CPU monitor like we do? Its almost like you are being hypnotizes as you sit there...

When your in front of the computer your in your own little world too! Disconnected from life for the most part or to some extent... We are all ready feeling disconnected as it is!

Do some research on your own... There is some interesting reading on this from anxiety and panic attacks being contributed to CPU Monitors... You have to dig but they are out there!

So how is this helping us get out of this DP??? Could it be holding us back from recovering?

What are your thoughts?

Are we going to find out later in life about the dangers of sitting in front of the CPU??? Hek they have only been around for a sort time and the studies really have not been done yet.

Just throwing it out there.....


----------



## SistA HazeL

I use the computer all the time for educational purposes and social networking. I've been experiencing anxiety with social networking lately coz i tend to compare myself to others and it gets depressing too.


----------



## Absentis

If I use my computer for too long I feel more "out of it" than usual. For me, the same kind of visual difference is also brought on by fluorescent lights (which have been cited by a number of people/studies as exacerbating not only dissociative symptoms, but other disorders as well... Autism comes to mind... This is why I prefer to work in natural sunlight as much as possible. I have my desk in front of several large windows, and that seems to help.)

But back to the computer monitor topic, I think it may also have something to do with the two-dimensional nature of the screen. One of my symptoms is that I see the world as more 2D than 3D, even though my depth perception is perfectly fine. So maybe continually viewing a 2D screen reinforces that.


----------



## Scott.S

Great Points!

Perhaps I will open up my binds more during the day when Im on the CPU...

I am going to try to limit my time on the CP.. it will be hard at first but I think it will help out with this DP!

You know when I first got this DP crap the florecent lights almost glowed or had rings around them... when going to shop at Walmart it was rough but that since has passed.... Now things seem much better Im not in a dreamland when I shop anymore!

Perhaps Im starting to Recover a bit...

Take Care!


----------



## B_J

When i don't turn on the computer during 4 or 5 days i have improvement of derealization symptoms.

About fluorescent lights :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluorescent_lamp

" Fluorescent lighting can also induce depersonalization & derealization, subsequently, it can make depersonalization disorder worse. "

I think the problem might be over-illumination when we fix monitor during long hours then maybe pumping out cortisol .


----------



## Rein

B_J said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluorescent_lamp
> 
> " Fluorescent lighting can also induce depersonalization & derealization, subsequently, it can make depersonalization disorder worse. "


It also says citation needed.


----------



## Rein

Well for myself it does not bother, i have stayed of week so not months without monitors.
Without noticing any diferense in my dp/dr.


----------



## B_J

Because you have other sources of stress. But light exposure can be main source of stress for others.


----------



## durxll

I can tell you with 100 percent certainty that being on the computer causes mental probels or makes them worse. Whedn I get on the computer for an hour or two I get some anxiety/mild panicy, but the real problem is the next day where I feel even worse. The recovery takes 3 days and on the second day I feel worse then the original feeling. So if its Tuesday and I wass on yesterday I would feeo worse. If I stopped today and wasn't on it I would feel worse tomorrow then on the third day I would feel the same as the day I stopped then I would wake up after three full days and three full nights and be back to normal. I have gone on and off the computer and have experienced exactly what I'm saying litterally probably 300 times or more over the past 7 years. intense video games make it twicw as bad as internet surfing or low intensive games. Wetherf this is from increased cortisol from the stress of competition or just because there is more light flickering etc I don't know. Email me at [email protected] for any questions. Also crt monitors seemed to make me much worse then flat screens. Theories are a 3"$ waves. Radiation or 3"$ waves interacting with mercury in fillings etc.


----------



## durxll

The 3"$ is suspose to say EMF. EMF waves are what I meant.


----------



## durxll

Also in the past when I got off the computer everything would have a red tint to it for like 5 mins. Like visually everything had red in it. Very weird this doesn't happen anymore. No idea why. Tv screens and smartphone screens don't seem to effect mee like a pc monitor. One important thing. One theory I have is that sitting upright on a chair leaning forward definetly slows my digestion, and I always fveel bedtter when my digestion is better. Of course anxiety and stgress depression etc can slow digestion I belive from a lack of serotonin in theintestines where a lot of serotonin is used. Stress lowers serotonin so the digestion slowing down could be because of the lowered serotonin from the stress caused by the pc mo nitor.


----------



## ssMarilyn

*Excellent info and enlightening!! I am on the computer TOO MUCH and do suffer from DP/DR.*


----------



## Greenapple

My dp and dr is also computer induced. Does anybody have a cure for dp/dr? With me risperdal helped and abilify to lighten my symptoms but I still suffer from it.

What mediciation do you guys take to lighten the symptoms?


----------

